# my babies *pic heavy*



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

So i have a LOT of pets

so first of this is Izzy (Izzy vom Landheim BH) a german working line german shepherd. She is owned by my boss but lives with me and i train her as my work project, she just turned 2 in october


















Roscoe (Roscoe's Blu MoonShine RN CD) my 4 year old male Doberman Pinscher. He was my first purebred dog i bought for $200 so i could start showing against adults. I also showed him in youth shows and won Champion in my division all 3 years, high point one year and reserve high point our last year


















Blue (My Blu Bubbah CD) my 9 year old Great Dane mix. He started my career in dog training. I showed him in 4h for 5 years, winning Champion in our division each year and high point once. My sister has since shown him and he has still won CH and has won high point twice. He is also a certified therapy dog and we visit recovering patients in the hospital.

















My Cats:
Duke: my 8 year old male domestic short hair that thinks he's a dog









Delilah my 6 year old domestic short hair, she's my sweetie, sitting on my lap right now 










Precious... my 4 year old domestic long hair... who is far from precious... an absolute pain in the butt - this is a kitten picture of her












Here are some of my deceased/sold pets:
Cheyene, austrialian shep mix that lived to be 13









Peanut, my first pony:


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Beautiful furry babies. I love Blue, what a sweet face!


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

Leeniex said:


> Beautiful furry babies. I love Blue, what a sweet face!


 thanks, he's a complete sweetie, couldn't ask for a better dog, lol


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Izzy is gorgeous! I've always wanted a shepard. <3 

And I thought the Precious picture was funny. She kinda looks like she's ready to get into trouble.


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

You've got some wonderful pets there, ManInBlack! ^.^
IKR! My GR was $250.  I wanted to adopt but after one incident our dad was kinda leery about shelters. She is the ONLY dog who cost over a $100 in our house. My lil sister's PeekaPoo was rescued from a puppy mill, but has turned out to be the best of the whole lot. ^.^ And my older sister's dog, she bought from someone who's dog's bred "accidentally".

BTW I live in Indiana too! We're in Southern. :


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

vaygirl said:


> Izzy is gorgeous! I've always wanted a shepard. <3
> 
> And I thought the Precious picture was funny. She kinda looks like she's ready to get into trouble.


Thanks she's a lot prettier in person, lol, really proud of her, she's a package deal, a brain, the looks and a great temperment, lol

and yeah precious is a troublemaker, lol




TielBird101 said:


> You've got some wonderful pets there, ManInBlack! ^.^
> IKR! My GR was $250.  I wanted to adopt but after one incident our dad was kinda leery about shelters. She is the ONLY dog who cost over a $100 in our house. My lil sister's PeekaPoo was rescued from a puppy mill, but has turned out to be the best of the whole lot. ^.^ And my older sister's dog, she bought from someone who's dog's bred "accidentally".
> 
> BTW I live in Indiana too! We're in Southern. :


 Sometimes rescues can be great dogs! my Blue was a rescue, the owner was going to drown the puppies so the neighbor took them and found homes for them. 

and i live in northern indiana


----------



## TielBird101 (Sep 15, 2011)

ManInBlack2010 said:


> Sometimes rescues can be great dogs! my Blue was a rescue, the owner was going to drown the puppies so the neighbor took them and found homes for them.
> 
> and i live in northern indiana


Good thing you were around to give him a home! ^.^

Cool!


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

Cute pets!


----------

